
A Harvard professor’s suggestions for fixing the broken H-1B visa system - known
https://qz.com/india/1409140/h-1b-visa-a-harvard-professors-tips-to-fix-the-broken-system/
======
reacharavindh
It is missing to address the problem that wages are not comparable across all
parts of the US. a 100,000 salary is on the lower end for a software engineer
in California while it is beyond upper end at Alabama as an extreme example.
So, the policy is to just say more expensive places win at the cost of
emerging states?

